

The Best Programming Language - neverminder
http://blog.fourthbit.com/2014/03/01/the-best-programming-language-or-how-to-stop-worrying-and-love-the-code

======
Morgawr
I can't honestly see the point of this post. What is the purpose of just
listing a huge amount of languages with code example into a "Reasonable
languages" label? Why even classify all of these languages if all you're
showing is a bunch of short and not-very-explicative code snippets?

Aside for taste and opinions, putting Go in the reasonable languages and Rust
in the unreasonable ones because Rust is not "backed by a huge company" (which
is arguably incorrect), and then putting F# in the unreasonable ones because
"many of us have learned to keep away from Microsoft" is a bit silly. These
statements are flat out contradictory.

It would have been much more useful to just list a bunch of languages with
their pros and cons and code snippets, that would have definitely been
interesting (not that it hasn't been done before).

Any mature-enough programmer would be proficient enough to realize that
claiming "best" or even trying to rank programming languages is just tilting
at windmills. Title is arguably click-baiting.

